# seeking reference on a company



## trishj12 (Jul 28, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with "The CSI Companies"?  Has anyone worked for them or obtained a job through them?

Thank you for any input!


----------



## trep72 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Csi*

A recruiter from CSI contacted me 2 weeks ago about remote coding positions.  They require that you be certified and pass their coding test with a 90% or better.  

Trep72


----------

